# impossible changer fichier /etc/hosts



## ozark (6 Mai 2005)

hello tout le monde,

me revoila avec une question idiote  :rose: 

je voudrais ajouter une de mes machines serveur windows dans le fichier /etc/hosts de mon powerbook, mais pas moyen en tant que simple utilisateur ni en tant que root ?

c'est normal docteur ?


----------



## GrandGibus (6 Mai 2005)

Une autre (moins geek) façon de le faire est de passer par l'application: _Application / Utilitaires / Gestionaire NetInfo_.

Tu y trouveras une section _machines_ et tu pourras y ajouter les machines.


----------



## mob (8 Mai 2005)

cad pas normal en tant que root ?


----------



## ozark (8 Mai 2005)

mob a dit:
			
		

> cad pas normal en tant que root ?




 :rose: 

euh je pige pas , maintenant ca marche   :rose: 

bon je vais me cacher, adieu


----------

